# Fall Trout Stocking Dates?



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys, does anyone know what lakes/rivers are being stocked this fall by the ODNR? And when will those bodies of water be stocked? I always look forward to Trout Releases, as Rainbow Trout are probably my favorite fish on the planet.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im pretty sure the ODNR has done away with almost all of the fall trout stocking.
Yeah it stinks!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

DNR stocks 6-7" browns into 3 streams( Mad, Clear Fork and Clear Creek) in the Fall but there not big enough to keep ( must be 12" from rivers or streams) 

Salmonid


----------



## mdrex (Oct 9, 2013)

ODNR appears to have cancelled all fall trout stockings except the small 6" trout for 3 streams. But the Trout Unlimited club is stocking trout in Apple Creek at Wooster, OH in a park for fly fishing, catch and release after 10/21/13.


----------



## mdrex (Oct 9, 2013)

Trout Unlimited club is probably stocking like 500 browns 12" and 500 rainbows 12" - 24" they've been stocking Apple Creek in Wooster, OH at park in spring and fall for several years and trying to get the state to stock it. The park is closed to public fishing 10/19 - 10/20 when they stock it, the Trout Unlimited club has free fly fishing class there for a limited number of people then. And open starting Monday 10/21 for public fishing and they would like people to fly fish and catch and release the trout.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I found myself asking this the other night and spent about an hour on odnr site trying to find something about this. After searching and searching, found one page through a link that said they were only gonna stock 4000 rainbows this fall due to renovations at hatchery. 

Only three lakes/ponds were getting them. Sycamore was one, can't remember other two. Sycamore release was on Oct. 6th. Wanted to go this weekend but work calls. Probably all gone by now with the little amount of fish being released. Especially since sycamore is so small, probably got less than other two. I'll see if I can find page and post url.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Oops, page was from 2011. Guess I'm a dummy. Either way, doesnt it make sense to release in fall instead of spring since summer kills em off for most part. Just my unexperienced opinion anyways.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mdrex (Oct 9, 2013)

You are right about fall stocking for trout being better for them, but Trout Unlimited club did study of Apple Creek at Wooster, OH and it has enough cold springs and deep holes that trout can survive the summer there. Heading to PA this weekend they stocked trout over there this fall, license price is way more than OH but I go there often to visit family.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody heard if they ever plan to start fall stocking again in the future ? It can be really fun to catch some of the leftovers thru the ice in winter , shame they cut back on the stocking.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

IMO they should. That would be a time fishing for them through the ice. Headed out to Sandusky next week... hoping to get some good trout at Cold Creek, and some steelhead.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Check out the metro parks lakes for Ice fishing, I usually go to ledge lake in medina county. The park system stocks some of these lakes twice a year during the ice season.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks spectrum. I saw a video by Mark Cox on youtube of him trout fishing at Ledge in winter, and I was wondering if they stocked it then.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

If memory serves me right they stock it right before christmas, then again mid-january. I usually only go there when I feel like getting some fish to smoke, let those steelhead go so they get bigger.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

also check out judge lake, which is down the road from ledge, same stocking and it freezes up before ledge.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

I do miss my thanksgiving morning tradition of punderson lake, I was doing that with my buddies for 15 years until they stopped stocking it in the fall last year.


----------

